# Tell me I'm not a smackhead- can you see the line?-added tweaked pic



## limette (Feb 25, 2008)

My last test was at 12dpo and was negative just took one tonight and I swear it's positive but dh says he can't see anything and to tell you guys that I'm a "smackhead". Sigh.

It came up straight away, is still there 30 minutes later. No tilting, squinting nothing. It looks pink to me. It's very faint though and after last month I'm still doubtful.

It doesn't show as well in the pic as in r/l.

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y43...b/IMG_3187.jpg


----------



## crukai (Jul 23, 2009)

If I lean to the left and look at the screen in a shadow I can see a line!


----------



## MoOnFiReGlOw (Feb 23, 2009)

I saw the line without any issues!


----------



## paxye (Mar 31, 2005)

I see it


----------



## limette (Feb 25, 2008)

I have 4 more tests so I'll test again tomorrow. My temps have been 37.3 for the past couple of days.

This better be it!

Here'a tweaked pic.
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y43/jenangelcat/web/87.jpg


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

Its there... and its pink!


----------



## finnegansmom (Jul 15, 2007)

i see it in the first and i'm horrible at seeing lines-- congrats!


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

Limette - ask him if he can see it here: http://i235.photobucket.com/albums/e...py/limette.jpg


----------



## limette (Feb 25, 2008)

LMAO! Omg I'll show that to him when he gets back home. Had to go do some work.


----------



## Carolyn R (Mar 31, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## HulaJenn (Oct 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaerynPearl* 
Limette - ask him if he can see it here: http://i235.photobucket.com/albums/e...py/limette.jpg









Hahaha! Love it!

congrats Limette! I definately see it!


----------



## xekomaya (Apr 18, 2007)

That is the best positive test I've ever seen







lol. Good work Mae


----------



## stellamia (Oct 18, 2009)

Congratulations limette!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Honey that is an easy to see BFP!! Tell your dear hubby that he must have smaked his head one too many times while teasing you and it's affected his vision!


----------



## limette (Feb 25, 2008)

Okay I'm convinced!

2hour hold

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y43...b/IMG_3220.jpg

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y43...b/IMG_3219.jpg

Thanks for all the congrats!


----------



## realtorttc (Dec 9, 2009)

I was going to say I saw it in the first one too!! congrats!!


----------



## gravel10 (Oct 12, 2009)

Congrats I surely saw it in all the pics... Enjoy this awesome feeling....


----------

